# 6 month tourist visa



## fuzzbottle (Dec 18, 2010)

I understand the standard tourist visa to Canada is 6 months. I have heard that it is possible to move over there on a tourist visa and near the end of the 6 months, fly to the States for a bit of shopping then return and be re-landed for another 6 months. Does anyone have any knowledge about this, and have there been any issues with the authorities? It seems a way of having a bit more time of sorting out permanent residence while actually living there.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

fuzzbottle said:


> I understand the standard tourist visa to Canada is 6 months. I have heard that it is possible to move over there on a tourist visa and near the end of the 6 months, fly to the States for a bit of shopping then return and be re-landed for another 6 months. Does anyone have any knowledge about this, and have there been any issues with the authorities? It seems a way of having a bit more time of sorting out permanent residence while actually living there.


You can certainly try it and I'm sure it has been done in the past. There is a possibility the Immigration Agent will recognize what you're doing and refuse you entry, at which point you could be stranded in USA.
I'm assuming you know you will not be allowed to work in Canada and will have no medical coverage without buying it privately.


----------

